
Dating app Badoo is now using AI to detect unsolicited dick pics - prostoalex
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/07/01/dating-app-badoo-is-now-using-ai-to-detect-unsolicited-dick-pics/
======
crmrc114
Is a hotdog? [https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15876006/hot-dog-app-
andr...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15876006/hot-dog-app-android-
silicon-valley)

Also, how is this not already a thing on all dating platforms.

